# Nero, my special little guy RIP buddy...



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I sadly had to say goodbye to my Nero on the 11th July 2013. Nero was pts at home and passed away with his favourite toy on his bed and in my arms. What can I say, I will always love and miss you Nero, the house doesn't feel like home without you anymore! You broke my heart the first time I met you and you've broke it even more now! Going to miss how you were my protector, my eyes and ears, my companion and my loyalist friend in the world, sometimes it seems like you were my only friend, the only one who could really understand me.

Nero my little stinker you're forever going to be in my thoughts but most of all in my heart! RIP little monster, mummy loves you always XxX

Last photo taken of Nero, a couple of weeks before saying goodbye, and my own personal tribute a tattoo.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP and run free at the bridge Nero.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

RIP. beautiful tribute xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nero, a handsome boy. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. :rip: Nero


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Such a handsome boy! So sorry for your loss....Run free Nero.... :rip:


Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im so sorry. Ive thought about you and Nero so many times in the past year. Nero was such a handsome and very happy boy from your posts and pictures. Please take care of yourself it is so hard to lose these sweet babies.I hope he and Daisy are hanging out together and trading stories. Nero run free sweet boy run free.
Maggi


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for you loss. It sounds like Nero was a big part of your life.
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss of Nero. It is wonderful that he will always be in your heart until you meet again.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Nero  Rest in Peace boy


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you guys, been really difficult without him around, I'm missing him horrendously, but I'm trying to put the sadness to one side and remember all the extremely fun times we shared. It's the smallest things you miss most, like not hearing his claws tapping behind you when he follows you around the house or simply just hearing him breathing whilst I'm sat watching television. It's still pretty raw, but I know it will become easier, I think I'm going to feel better when I get his ashes back and I can maybe scatter them in one of his favourite spots. Thank you for all your kind messages.


----------

